# Vin



## dbuchholtz (Jan 18, 2009)

What would be the correct VIN for a real 1968 GTO?


----------



## 68GTO_MAN (Dec 1, 2013)

dbuchholtz said:


> What would be the correct VIN for a real 1968 GTO?


a vin with 242


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree From 1966 through 1971 the first three digits of the VIN will be 242 for any real GTO. For '64, '65, '72, '73, and '74 the only way to tell for sure if a car is a real GTO or not is to order the documentation on it from PHS-online.com using the full VIN.

Bear


----------



## rexs73gto (Nov 25, 2012)

Convertibles don't have the 242 vin as the conv.'s use a different vin to show that it's a conv. so the correct vin would start with 267 to show it's a GTO comv.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Convertible would still be 242, next two numbers are body style
2= manufacture (pontiac)
42= Model (gto)
67=convertible, 37=hardtop

1968 GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

rexs73gto said:


> Convertibles don't have the 242 vin as the conv.'s use a different vin to show that it's a conv. so the correct vin would start with 267 to show it's a GTO comv.


Ah, nope - sorry. Even convertibles are 242's between 66 and 71. You've got to go deeper into the vin to get the body style.

Bear


----------

